# Repashy crested gecko diet



## Superarty (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm considering getting a crested gecko, and would like to know how long a 4 ounce bag would feed one, assuming I keep it refrigerated? 
Thanks


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

if its owt like clarks cgd (which i use) then quite a long time i use half a teaspoonfull to a teaspoonfull of water every other day 
and i believe that repashy is about the same mix
you need to mix fresh every other day as they seem to like it after its sat a day in the viv

if yours is a young crested gecko then you may need to mix even less than that


----------



## Simon1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey do either of you know if I can have my blue whites in a viv with my gecko???


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

the answer is no you cant as they need different conditions


----------

